# Looking at a '91 200 20v Turbo...



## BlackJack91 (Oct 4, 2008)

Want to get some opinions from the "experts."
A little background first. The day I was going to look at the car the guy got into a fender bender, bending up the hood, destroying the front grill, and possibly damaging a part of whatever radiator piece is in front. But the bumper itself is OK, and it still runs and drives fine.
It needs: a throw-out bearing, CV boots, redone interior, heated leather seat, probably a new turbo (which the guy has, as you can see--just needs to be installed), rear right window activator (maybe just a fuse, idk), the rear bumper needs to be tied back up as it is falling down a little on one side, A/C compressor doesn't work and isn't hooked up, interior roof material is falling apart (but I know a guy who is pretty good at working on that, could do it for very cheap).
Since the accident I could pick it up for $1500. Only problem is I'd be dipping into my survival money for my last semester in school. Tough decision because I really want this car.
What do you think???
Another question I have is: how hard would it be/how much would it cost to get a new hood, grill, front license plate holder?
http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/cto/847077805.html


_Modified by BlackJack91 at 7:56 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Looking at a '91 200 20v Turbo... (BlackJack91)*

It does sound like it need a good bit of work. Finding a hood and grill isn't a problem as you can get them from a 5000. $1500 is how much I paid for mine and it only needed a few minor tune up items. If the car is black I have a radiator support for you, although it might not be shipping it. you can use the rad. support from 5000 too you just need to cut the cross brace off it as the 200 20v has a separate cross brace that the intercooler pipe and aux. radiator mount too. I'd worry about stuff mechanical stuff first, the body stuff 2nd and the interior last. Here are some links that you may find useful
http://www.quattro123.com/Audi...e.htm
http://members.aol.com/c1j1miller/index.html?f=fs
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/
http://www.justfourrings.com/index.php
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looking at a '91 200 20v Turbo... (yodasfro)*

You must have gotten the car, as it's in your profile???

Pictures!!!


----------

